# 2000 Watt Grow Room



## QuebecGold (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey, I finnally decided to get my grow show started so I can have something to go back too if ever I cant remember something for whatever reason....If anyone has questions your more then welcomed to ask. I've been growing for one year and its my first time using advanced nutrients fertilizer, I was using Canna Coco A & B and the additive (rhizotonic, cannazym, pk 13/14). Had pretty good success with it but a friend of mine showed me results with AN and i was more then please to go ahead and try it... Hoping to get 2+ per light thats why i switched because everything else in my room seems to be fine...

My room as been in flower for a week already I just started my second week. I didnt have c02 before but im adding it this week for the next 25 days and taking it off for the last 15 days...I have 2 1k lights covering an area of 5x8 the room size is 7x10x7.I stuffed about 117 under the 2 lights, 9 rows of 13.

I have a 8000btu ac blowing air in from two different location (on top of the lights and at low level of the room. with a airbooster attached to both to flow the air in faster... I also have a carbon filter attached to a vortex 449cfm fan as exhaust. I have a fan blowing on them and im about to add a second one.

***possible adjustments
*** the window ac is just over the laundry sink and the does alot of heat... i have a squirell cage fan blowing the air out but i was wondering when adding co2 if i should move my carbon filter and vortex fan outside the room and only have the ac blowing in with the co2 on... all suggestions are welcomed...
***

The strain im growing is called Quebec Gold, I bought some clones off my dealer about 140 of them for 100$ pretty good. I gave like 15 away to a friend of mine so he can grow for me and him and 8 died....The strain flowers in 7 weeks (50days) I have never grown it before but from the description i read it is a cousin to the m39 its a mix of northern light x skunk x freezland. It has a citrus smell that I love from smoking it off my friend that brought some back from montreal.

When I took the clones home they were very pale and looked unhealthy, 40% of them werent even rooted (I checked the cups and 40% werent showing roots... 20% werent showing but if u broke down the soil they had roots...)Lucky enuff only 8 didnt make it even tough i didnt take that good of a care of them... but still didnt enuff for 95% of them to survive. 

So after 2-3 days of having some in domes I decided to transplant all anyways... only 3 ended up not getting transplanted. I transplanted them in 7.5 square inch pots with promix bh or bx whatever it is. Fed them some sensi grow a & b b-52 voodoo juice and vitamax the first watering and added some jumpstart and hygrozyme in the second watering. From the day they were transplanted they were vegged for 7 days and i had them for maybe 3 to 4 days already. 

After maybe 4 to 6 hours of watering the leafs were getting greener a few nut burns since they werent all at the same strenght but 95% made it right i had enuff to not worry about those who didnt but surprisingly 132 out of 140 survived. Its leading me to think that Quebec Gold is a very good strain to grow. 

First week of flower started last thursday sept 07, I gave them 2 watering of nuts using the medium feeding schedule sensi bloom a & b, MET, carboload 40% more then suggested, bud blood, voodoo juice vitamax and hygrozyme.

Thru out the week i foliar sprayed with scorpion, cbb and fulvic
tuesday sept 12 i stripped down 4 to 5 nodes off each plant... they put on some new growth so fast. 

Sunday I will strip 1 or 2 nodes off each one of em again and clone them all i didnt clone the last one just thru em out most of them wouldnt of been worthy clones...I added more soil to all the pots to make sure its full and 1 ph adjust to 6.1 watering with only fulvic acid and hygrozyme.

Now were friday sept 15 and i just prepared the nuts for them, Im waiting til they start wilting a little bit I dont think ive been giving them enuff time in between feedings to dry down completly or maybe ive been timing it just right because they look real healthy. 

I gaved them pretty much everything thats on the calculator for the second week of flower + vitamax & hygrozyme but this time i switch to the moderately heaving feeding for the second week, i didnt see no tip burn so i will up the ppm's a little.

This is basically where im at right now, I will completly seal the room tommorow and add c02 for the next 3 weeks 1/2...

I also have some seedlings going, the strains consist of, bubblegum, m39, sensi star x shiskaberry.. I will be cross breeding them with the quebecgold also to try and come out with a super flavor high yielding fast flowering strain

These are the strains i believe in the most. dont get me wrong theirs greater ones out there but not for what im tryna do. i'll probably add some blue domino to the garden sometime soon... whats a strain that turns really blue like even the buds? let me know I'd like one of those too.

I will post some pics by sunday night - monday morning....

I will still be around to answer questions or to see if anyone answered mine...


----------



## Canso (Sep 16, 2006)

I like everything.

I&#8217;m doing something very similar but without co2.
I look forward to the outcome, as I'm thinking of adding co2.
check out "Hashplant SOG" in the grow journals.



I'm not sure I understand the AC part.
if you have a window ac-unit, I think it needs to be mounted half in the room 
and the other half out, to work efficiently.
use the carbon with the vortex in the room as a scrubber, when using co2
and only exhaust for a few short burst during light, exhaust mainly on dark times.
are you using a burner for co2?


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey canso ive been following your thread for about a week you have a very nice groiw going on I see u havent updated in a few days...as for the ac window unit it works just fine *cost for effectiveness, i manage to keep my room around 83f to 85f but the part that aint part of my room where the ac is installed is relatively hot 90f to 93f so the ac does work also keeps the basement hot if i leave the grow room door open it will only rise to 87f max. but next time ill invest in a portable one. I do not use burners yet i am using a tank with a controller plug to a timer. my nut mix are at 1200ppm so im raising the ppm to that much...


----------



## monkey (Sep 16, 2006)

hey im from advanced..i see your grow there to...nice one dude..i love your dogs...


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah i took after you, this board and the advanced boards are great boards with great people so i'm offering the show on both boards.
the dogs are pure bred pitbulls 50% razoredge and 50% gottiline the mother a full bred razors edge was bred to juan gotti himself and i happen to have a few of these puppies. the big one is a offspring from 3 previous litters off the same parents he his about 115 pounds right now.


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 16, 2006)

here are the dog pics forgot to post em on here


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 16, 2006)

here are pics of all the nuts im using over 600$+ i spent on all those lol...i will post pics of my grow room tommorow....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like you have a great setup going, makes me wish I had more room. Cant wait for pics of the grow room and the ladies !!!!


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes i will post pictures tommorow for sure i've been working on my ve groom today and completly sealing the flowering room. My digi cam batteries died so i have to go get new ones and ive been lazy on that lol...


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 17, 2006)

ive been foliar spraying the plants with the following schedule "scorpion juice/collosal bud blast/fulvic. they seem to like it alot, sometimes when the plants are showing symptoms after i foliar spray its like the symptoms went away lol.. ill keep spraying them until they are 2 weeks 1/2. thats next sunday about. pics are coming up tommorow my nimh batteries are charging right now...


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 18, 2006)

i foliar sprayed them with vho today


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey the batteries finnaly charged completly, So i got to take some shots before the lights turn off. here are two shots of my crowdy room lol... works for me!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Holy crap man now that's what i call a freaking jungle.   I was waiting for you to put pics up before i responded to your thread and it was worth the wait.   Damn man this is gonna be a killer grow and i'm coming along for the ride.  *


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome Brother, Right now they are half way thru their second week thursday will be the start of week 3. I will try and put as much information as i can, feel free to ask any questions....i'll answer them the best that i can...


----------



## Canso (Sep 18, 2006)

looks good!
I like the square pots.
looking forward to the updates.
I think after this, Brothers Grunt will be switching to SOG


----------



## Tonto (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks very nice, the square pots probably help to conserve space....
And holy crap you have a ton of nutes. I'll definitely be following this grow!


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 19, 2006)

yes i am using them to conserve space, sprayed them with cbb today tommorow i will trim 2 to 3 branches off the plants and clone them to use in another


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought a used co2 regulator, it doesnt have a plug but as everything else the co2 regulators by hydrofarm have. theres a psi meter a tank level meter and a scfh air thing on the sign... how much psi should i be using for a room 9x8x7, will the meter control the co2 on its on or do i have to turn it on and off every 15 minutes...


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 19, 2006)

heres a pic tell me if its any good or if i should return it and get something else....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 19, 2006)

Jungle is a good word to use. IMO QG throught all the CO2 research I have done you would want a solenoid on your regulator. It will be almost impossible for you to maintain the proper 1500-2000 PPM you will need. You can purchase thoes seperately rather cheap. But what you have is defently better then nothing. And the readings are correct in cubic feet per hour flow rate..


----------



## Tonto (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, the monitoring of the CO2 is going to be a b!tch..... I believe that a timer/window switch connected to a solenoid would be the best option.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you seen this?


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 19, 2006)

I returned that thing i will get the real thing tommorow...im about to go make 200 clones ill be back with pictures later. trim 2-3 branches off all of them.


----------



## Canso (Sep 20, 2006)

big money
but you would be happier with something that measures co2 and adds accordingly.  set it for 1500ppm and it does the rest, i think most have a light sensor that tells it when the lights are on.


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 20, 2006)

yes i returned the regulator and ill be ordering one tommrow....


----------



## krsone (Sep 20, 2006)

what a garden thats flippin' sick and now ur going to double it at least. Much respect, I have hard enuff time with a couple plants


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 20, 2006)

QuebecGold said:
			
		

> yes i returned the regulator and ill be ordering one tommrow....


 
which one are you ordering?


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 21, 2006)

im not too sure, who makes it but its from jbc distribution but i figured out how to make that one work so if it gets too complicated ill just use it...


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 22, 2006)

As requested here are some pics I just took, sorry for the wait I'm a nighthawk, I sleep in the day and stay up at night. These pics are from day 16,they were from 8 inches to 10 inches and a few 6 incher when i put them into flower, some are already 2 feet tall, how much more will they stretch. Flowers are showing, I will foliar spray with scorpion juice now and before the lights go off.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 22, 2006)

Good stuff!! How often do you water them?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 22, 2006)

Now that's a sweet looking crop man! Very Good!!!


----------



## QuebecGold (Sep 23, 2006)

Thank's Stoney Bud, Its my first time doing SOG I cant wait to see the outcome.As for watering, I basically water like this. to keep it simple we'll say it was week one. I would Feed the plants with full strenght nutrients on their first day, 2-3 days later i would feed them whatever is left usualy around 30% to 40% and mix it down with more water to weaken the ppm's then 2-3 days later feed them with ph'd water hygrozyme and fulvic acid. then start week 2 with the same routine... i water just enuff so that i have to water every 2-3 days max...


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 15, 2006)

Day 28

Its now been 4 complete weeks since they have been flowering. I didnt add co2 after all. I said I would wait til next run so I can make a fair judgement, I will finish this grow with no co2 and and do a comparison on the next grow when I add it. They are starting week 5 today so I will be adding some overdrive to the res and some scorpion juice. Since my stalks are so skinny i'm thinking of adding some barricade now, will it do a difference at this stage of growth or should I wait til the next grow to add it. I tied them up to bamboo stick since they were all starting to fall.They also got burnt from to much big bud I think. I flushed them today and will water with week 5 feeding when they are dry. Here are some pics, sorry about the blurryness my camera really sux I will have to get a new one.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2006)

*I see your garden or should i say jungle is filling in nicely. How tall are they? Looks like they stretched on ya a bit durning flower. It's really strange how some strains stretch real bad durning flower while others stretch hardly at all. Anyway your grow looks great. Keep it up man.  *


----------



## pranicfever (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn, Nice Grow thus far. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Tonto (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking good..... that's 4 weeks of flower? They have stretched out, but it looked like they would from the start pretty much....how much wind do you have on them?


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 15, 2006)

how much wind meaning oscillating fan...  i have one huge one that runs at two.... i shoulda added another one... but forgot lol...I will post pics of day 35 tonight....


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 15, 2006)

damn man, this is impressive and mad props to you. Girls are looking great! I have a quick question... how do you water all those plants? Like logistics you don't have to move all of them around every time do you?


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 15, 2006)

no i dont have to move them around, I just use a sumb pump attached to a garden hoes and a watering wand.


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 19, 2006)

Day 35

Here are pics of day 35 they have about 2 weeks left to go they are really starting to swell up, I was wondering how much more they were going to swell up because they seem to swell up everyday right now, I just finished the 5th week and just started week 6 they will get the week 6 feeding tonight or sunday night depending on how dry the pots are then get the week 7 feeding. How long is it necessary to flush for and should I use a flushing agent? whats a good one ? I dont see much red hairs yet does this mean I will have to take it for one more week? All the hairs are still white.... how long before harvest do you start seeing some to brown....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

QuebecGold said:
			
		

> Day 35
> 
> Here are pics of day 35 they have about 2 weeks left to go they are really starting to swell up, I was wondering how much more they were going to swell up because they seem to swell up everyday right now, I just finished the 5th week and just started week 6 they will get the week 6 feeding tonight or sunday night depending on how dry the pots are then get the week 7 feeding. How long is it necessary to flush for and should I use a flushing agent? whats a good one ? I dont see much red hairs yet does this mean I will have to take it for one more week? All the hairs are still white.... how long before harvest do you start seeing some to brown....


*Whats up QuebecGold. May i say your ladies are looking great. For every gallon of dirt you need to flush 3 gallons of water through it. Not sure about a flushing agent as we use regular water for flushing. Forget about the hairs man what you wanna look at are the trichromes. When you see all cloudy and some amber it's time for picking. Do you have a microscope or a jewelers loupe to check your trichromes? *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 21, 2006)

You only water them once a week??


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 21, 2006)

ok kool ill go to the store and get a magnifying glass and check out the thrichomes... im thinking about 5 more days but they do look ready right now....ill flush em tommorow let em dry and cut.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 21, 2006)

Man I have been following your grow, those is a great crop you have going there. I am still in the process of getting all my AN products. There are a lot. Did you see about using Wet Betty in your soilless mix for better penetration and less 25-50% less nutes needed.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Damn, I'm gettin old or somethin. I totally missed this one. Killer set-up man.


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 22, 2006)

hey thanks for the comments, harvest is only a couple days away, I will post new pics soon. I dont know about using wet betty in soil i use it with my foliar sprays. If it does work in soil thats a really really cool thing to find out... let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

it is on the AN site as I am a member there as well. Just do a search for wet betty and you will see it. The post was maybe 2 days ago. Apparently a lot of people are using like that.


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah i checked at out last night, supposedly it will increase yield by 3 to 6 %. Pretty cool I will try it on my next grow.


----------



## QuebecGold (Oct 22, 2006)

Day 45

about 5 days ago, I cut a plant to test it, after drying it with no cure it was tasting and smoking just right. Nice indica high also. I think they are ready to harvest. So i flushed them with final phase tonight they are getting a flush with water then im putting them in the dark for 72 hours. Here are some pics.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome grow, those colas are looking nice and fat.


----------

